# The Inbetweeners



## George Farmer (13 Sep 2010)

10pm, E4 tonight.

Crude humour at its best.  Not one for our younger membership though, I'm afraid.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (13 Sep 2010)

what a class program 

Can't wait to get back to the UK to watch it!


----------



## Westyggx (13 Sep 2010)

Looking forward to this myself George, i love the character Jay haha. "bus w*****s!"


----------



## chrisfraser05 (13 Sep 2010)

ha ha ha....

I like briefcase.... posh t***.

We did a course earlier in the year (You'll know JMLC George) and the course leader each day had a briefcase to collect everyones assignments and march us to the course leacture rooms.

First day someone shouted alright briefcase and from then on the leader got nothing but that everywhere he went.
Passing him in the corridor saying "briefcase w***** and posh t****" etc


brill!


----------



## Fred Dulley (13 Sep 2010)

That was a great episode to start off the season!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (13 Sep 2010)

Haha defo was! Saw the guys on This Morning today, Simon is 26!?


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Sep 2010)

minge wagon...

awesome


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Oct 2010)

just a little quote from last night...''I've been to Lincoln before, its a ****hole''.


that made me howl.


----------



## flygja (13 Oct 2010)

Just watched 2 episodes on Youtube and its hilarious! Mind you, now I'm gonna think that all middle schools in UK are like that


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Oct 2010)

its so popular, because i think all teen boys can relate in some way to the humour and friendship they all have. And yes flygja most comprehensive schools are like the school in the inbetweeners.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (13 Oct 2010)

Their school is much nicer than my comprehensive. Imagine people like Donavon were 33% (at least) of the population. I think maybe less than 10% of my year group went to uni and perhaps a 1/3 went to sixth form. Most people were doing the sex and drugs thing in years 9-11.

If anything the inbetweeners is a bit tame believe it or not.


----------

